# Grabbing at straws



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey ladies

Just trying to think of anything to get us out of this situation, so does any one have any advise about foster to adopt, can Los move from foster care to a foster to adopt placement?


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi mumanddad,
Yes they absolutely can, it's exactly what we did. Lo's po was issued on the Monday, we started intros Tuesday and he moved in on Friday under fta. This was December last year and we went to matching panel in the February when it then switched to the normal adoption path. 
I guess it will depend on whether LA think there is any merit to the appeal. If they're certain it's just prolonging the inevitable there's no reason for them not to do this.
What I would say though if there is even the teeniest possibility of the appeal being granted and God forbid the po overturned then the effects you're feeling now will pale into insignificance if lo has been living with you until that point.
Certainly worth a discussion with them though as no legal reasons why they can't do this.


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

I understand what you mean becs40 that would be dreadful, does it matter that we have already been to matching panel? Also the case is now with the high court in London and not with our la does that change things?


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

I would strongly advise you to see your own solicitor (the LA may even pay for it ) You need a solicitor who deals in public law and is on the Children's Panel not a family solicitor they have very different specialisms. They should at least be able to gain some information from the LA legal team - it may be that when leave was given to BF an interim order was made preventing the LO from being moved or even having contact until a decision is made.  If not then it could be that the LA have misunderstood the position and stopped the contact when they could allow it to continue even if at a reduced level. At the very least they can put pressure on to find out what is happening and what the time scales are.  If you don't know any local solicitor ring your local family court and explain the position they may be able to point you in the right direction. I can't imagine how hard this is even more so when you are expected to just sit and wait x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

I think bulmer is right in that a proper legal eye over things will make it clearer. 
If an appeal is lodged lo can't be "placed" as in for adoption but there should be no reason in not doing a fta placement as in effect it is just a change in foster Carers which can happen at any time. I'm not sure how or if it would effect things with you already done matching panel, only thing I can see is it would mean it would become an adoption placement as soon as the appeal is decided.


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

If lo is placed with you in FFA there is a chance they could be returned to bf so you will have to consider how you will cope with this if this happened. Would you take the risk or leave lo in fc until adoption order is granted? It's a tough decision. Good luck with whatever you decide x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ultra I think you mean placement order rather than adoption order and the placement order has already been granted but bm now is appealing it.
Mumanddad have you had any more thoughts regarding it or talked to the LA about the possibility?


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

It may be that the Court have imposed a restriction on the LA that would prevent any move of LO including F2A this wouldn't be unusual the Court likes to keep the status quo pending any decision being made.  A solicitor should be able to find this out quite easily. Have BF been given leave to appeal or have they simply applied for leave? If its an application for leave they are usually dealt with quickly especially if the Court are advised that matching was in progress. Again if LA aren't telling you a solicitor can probably get the answers from LA legal team.  Don't be afraid to demand some answers it is the least that should expect x


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Bulmer your absolutely right the court have said lo can not move so a f2a placement is not possible, we heard from ss on Friday but still no outcome, she said they are contacting the courts everyday and is very hopeful they won't take much longer as everyday matters. And the court are aware that it's a baby involved and that a family are waiting for her. Fingers crossed we hear something on Monday although dh has now booked up work, it's really tough when your self employed it cost us a lot of money for what turned out to be a wasted week off.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Fingers crossed for some news tomorrow. I assume BM is just requesting leave to appeal and not that an appeal has actually been granted?


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Morning becs40 thats right we are just waiting for the judge to go through the paperwork and decide if an appeal will be granted or not, hopefully not so we can start intros again and move on, worse case an appeal is granted and we've been told that could take months.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes it would do. Highly unlikely for an appeal I would have thought so hopefully some good news soon for you.


----------

